# Imprimer en wifi ou bluetooth sans box



## JOEL65 (29 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous ,

Voici un petit problème : recevant des documents photos ou textes sur mon iphone , à la campagne ou je ne dispose pas d'internet donc de box , est-il possible d'imprimer ces documents sur une imprimante wifi ( ou bluetooth mais il y en a très peu ) directement sans ordinateur ? ou bien, me faudra t il aussi avoir un ordinateur ( pc ou apple ) ? les manipulations à faire seront elles compliquées ? Merci pour votre aide .


----------



## okeeb (30 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Pour ce qui est du _bluetooth_, cela peut être direct, la connexion se faisant entre les deux appareils, sans intermédiaire. Ces imprimantes sont par contre plus rares ; C'est souvent le cas des mini imprimantes portables (relativement onéreuses) qu'utilisent les commerciaux (j'en ai une à mon job) : on s'y connecte comme pour une oreillette et hop !

Les imprimantes _WiFi _nécessitent en général d'être connectées à un réseau existant, identique à celui qu'utilise le périphérique voulant imprimer.

Après, il y aurait la solution éventuelle du réseau local _AdHoc_, en utilisant un routeur mais sans se connecter à internet ; Le routeur initierait un reseau _WiFi_, auquel l'on pourrait du coup connecter imprimante et téléphone.

Je n'ai pas d'_iPhone_, mais une autre solution pourrait être à creuser : de quel _iPhone _disposez-vous ? Car dans les _Réglages_, puis _Réseau Cellulaire_ et enfin _Partage de Connexion_, vous pouvez activer la création d'un point d'accès _WiFi _à partir du mobile. Désactivez les _données mobiles_ si vous le souhaitez, elles ne serviront à rien de toute façon. Cela vaudrait le coup d'essayer d'y connecter l'imprimante, puis de tenter l'impression du document à partir du téléphone...


----------



## JOEL65 (31 Juillet 2015)

Merci Okeeb pour ces explications ; dans l'attente d'une réponse j'ai exploré un petit peu les imprimantes . J'ai vu que certaines ont une fonction Wifi Direct . Pourriez vous me conformer que celle-ci permet également l'impression directe que je souhaite sans une box ou un routeur entre mon téléphone et une imprimante ayant cette fonction . Merci d'avance .


----------



## okeeb (31 Juillet 2015)

En effet, _WiFi Direct_, si votre imprimante est compatible, permettra en théorie de se passer de routeur. Attention, d'origine, aucun sécurisation n'est appliquée, ce sera à vous de demander à en mettre une. Cela fonctionne plutôt bien en général, mais en fonction de l'imprimante (au petit bonheur la chance), ce n'est pas toujours évident à mettre en marche et pas toujours stable, certains constructeurs compliquant parfois inutilement une tâche à l'origine plutôt simple (_génération du réseau, génération d'une clé, découverte du réseau, connection_) avec tout un tas de paramétrages débiles à opérer sur l'imprimante elle-même, ou en équipant la machine d'émetteur _WiFi _de qualité déplorable...


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2015)

Attention. Pour imprimer depuis l'iPhone, il ne suffit pas que l'imprimante soit WiFi. Il faut aussi qu'elle soit compatible AirPrint.


----------



## okeeb (31 Juillet 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Attention. Pour imprimer depuis l'iPhone, il ne suffit pas que l'imprimante soit WiFi. Il faut aussi qu'elle soit compatible AirPrint.



Le _WiFi _est bridé sur l'_iPhone _?


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2015)

C'est la fonction d'impression qui ne reconnaît que le protocole AirPrint!


----------



## okeeb (31 Juillet 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est la fonction d'impression qui ne reconnaît que le protocole AirPrint!



Merci !


----------

